# Miss you bothxxx



## horsewhispers (Nov 4, 2007)

I dont own any horse and never have so I am content at riding at my local stables. 
Last year two of my favourite horses died.I miss them both loads and couldnt stop cyring. I still cry if I think about them too much.
Princess died in October and Flyn in December.

Princess was very old but she was very ill and very sick and one day my friend texted me saying that she was very very ill. I was getting ready to go to the stables,so I grabbed my stuff and arrived half an hour early. To my dismay her stable was out of bounds.I sat outside for an hour waiting to see her . I saw her once and I almost cried. She had her head right on the floor and she wasnt taking anything in. Her eyes were listless and cloudy. Our officers(instructors) announced she was being seen by the vet that evening. I think I already knew she wasnt going to be there next week. My friends tried really hard to make me think about something else but when I got home I just cried and cried. I still have a lock of her mane and her photo is on my wall. I miss her soo much but she was very old and it would have been cruel to keep her alive so im glad she died somewhere where lots of people loved her! Miss you baby girlxxx


Flyn was put down on December 21st . He was always cheeky and energetic so it was a bit typical of him. He was galloping around in the field in the early hours of the morning. He tried to slowdown but proberbly not quick enough and he crashed his leg into the fence. When the vet got to him he announced he had broken his leg. The vet tried so hardto save him.My poor boy had to be put down. I miss him so much. My friend used to always call me and ask me who I wanted to ride. I always used to answer Flyn. I only found out on Christmas eve. It spoilt the whole holiday and I still miss him sooo much!
Rip Flyn and Princess xxxxxxxxx
I miss you bothxxxx


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwww thas really sad! i would hate to lose a horse because they broke a leg... it really sucks that they dont heal back like humans...


----------

